# Cory Gunther - [Lake Anne, Michigan]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Benzie Deputy is killed in motorcycle accident*

*Officer Down: Cory Gunther* - [Lake Anne, Michigan]










*Biographical Info*

*Age:* 27

*Additional Info: *Deputy Gunther had been with the Benzie County Sheriff's Office for four years. He was also a volunteer firefighter. He leaves behind a fiance and two young daughters.

*Incident Details*

*Cause of Death:* Deputy Gunther died in an off-duty motorcycle accident.

*Date of Incident:* August 9, 2005

The Associated Press

LAKE ANN, Mich. A 27-year-old Benzie County sheriff's deputy has died in an off-duty motorcycle crash.

State police say Cory Lee Gunther died yesterday after a car pulled into the path of his motorcycle on a rural road. He had been with the department for four years.

Witnesses say his bike exploded while he was still on it. He leaves behind a fiance and two children. The woman driving the car wasn't hurt.

*Related story: http://www.record-eagle.com/2005/aug/11gunther.htm*


----------

